# toy poodles jumping



## dude05

How high can they jump?? Do we need to train them to get used to jumping up and down couches? coz my female one is a bit scared of jumping from even 1 foot high and male jumps nd fall each time. 

thnx


----------



## N2Mischief

Jumping is very hard on their joints and their spines. Especially when they are so young. My dogs have stairs to get up and down from the couch and bed. Also, the toys bones are tiny, very easy to break!


----------



## fjm

I certainly wouldn't encourage them to jump more than a few inches while they are pups, and would be concerned about falls, too. I have to say that with mine it was always more a matter of discouraging jumping, though - they were both inclined to take flying leaps and just hope there would be something safe to land on! I've found "if you can't jump up on it, it's too high to jump down from" a good rule of thumb. You may also need to think about flooring - slippery hard floors make take off and landing more difficult and more dangerous.


----------



## dude05

i see that mine are trying to jump up but scared to do so. So was wondering if its meant to be coz of absence of training and puppy being a bit fat. guess gotta wait a while.


----------



## Brenda-A

I totally agree with all the replies. Jumping is not good. My friend has a maltipoo that thing jumps like crazy. Up and down really high places. 

Teddy, my tiny toy poodle, can't even jump down the couch. 

He recently broke his leg falling of the bed. After that and reading that poodles have tiny bones, I realized that Teddy should not be jumping off/on anything. 

Before just like you I would want to encourage it because I thought thats what dogs did. I havent't bought any stairs What I do is put his bed next to mine so that gives him like a little step. I changed my bed so its pretty low now. When I want him to get on the couches we just leave a couch pillow in the floor and he uses that as a step too.


----------



## Poodlemama99

We have a footstool in front of the couch so they can get up and down easily. The only time anyone jumps is when Nicholas jumps 3 steps off the deck into the yard. I try to grab him before I open the door so he can't do the flying wolenda but he is quick. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peepers

*Jumping*

Pierre has a vertical leap of over three feet from a sitting position. The bigger concern is landing, that's where most of the injuries occur. Pierre is not allowed on the bed or sofa, and is very rarely picked up to prevent any accidents.


----------



## Harrymummy

I would not encourage it as landing is the issue. Harry is a mini and can jump over a metre. I know as he jumped over his pen fencing....and he greeted me as I came in the front door! It it happens then it will naturally happen. If it does not and you wan to train I'd wait until the one year mark when bones more hardened


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

I'm sure I couldn't stop my toy from jumping even if I tried. She's one of those legs made of springs poodles.... Whenever she wants up on the furniture she specifically choosed to jump up and over the arms on the side when she very obviously could jump 6-8" by jumping up the shorter and more direct way. 

I sure hope to get her in fly ball or agility someday...

Rebecca


----------



## CT Girl

For at least a year I tried to prevent Swizzle from jumping. He easily jumps on and off the sofa and will race around the room sometimes jumping on when he has zoomies. Fortunately he cannot jump up onto the counter but almost. Try to keep them from jumping at least for a year toll their bones develop.


----------



## Minnie

The age and size of your toy can make a huge difference. My childhood toy poodle was on the large end and she slept on my very high bed - easily jumping on and off until age slowed her down.

Little Bella is definitely on the small end - she's a whopping 4.5 lbs and we had a horrible scare with her where she tried to jump up on the end of the recliner (it's like the little stinker has built in springs she jumps so high) but she missed and flipped over backwards and I thought from her screams she broke her tiny leg - thankfully it did not happen but ever since we have discouraged any jumping on furniture and instead pick her up and set her down. And there are many many reports on here with small toys that have broken legs in similar circumstances.

However in agility she jumps 8" with no problem (easily could clear 12" or higher) but normally practice at 4". We did not start this though until she turned a year to avoid any stress on her joints and bones.


----------



## crain

Be very careful with the jumping..we had a friend holding our toy poodle, Bailey, and the puppy jumped out of her arms and dislocated the patella. She had problems with the patella going out everytime she would run, jump, etc. and I would have to put it back in place. It was very painful for her..use the little steps.


----------

